# Trip advice needed



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

We are off early September for a week to explore the general area Beira Litoral/south of Coimbra and over as far as Castelo Branco probably down to Tomar area. We are flying to Lisbon picking up a car then plan to stay a day or two in different areas looking for a renovation project.
Does anyone have advice on local estate agents, places to stay, where we might find best value, best climate etc. 
Our wishlist is a house requiring renovation/modernisation works, rural or edge of a village, not too remote, not mountainous, not too far from main roads to airport, minimum three beds hopefully more, outside space for pool/outdoor living, good roof, services available.
We have been to Portugal before but this will be our first time to this area.

Any advice at all would be very welcome.
Bob


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

That is a large very area to cover in a week. If ou pick a smaller area like Tomar has several local agents try "Chavetejo" and nearby Ansiao has several try P.P.Property, you'll have a lot to look at just from those two unless you narrow your search. Prices vary, same as elsewhere, somewhere popular will have higher prices etc...Try the 3rd party property websites for a bigger overview and the Portugal wide agents like casa.sapo for a large area search for comparison between areas.


----------



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for that info we had seen houses in the Ansiao area we want to look at and like the look of the area and accessibility from Lisbon so will probably start there.
Bob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Bob

I have absolutely no commercial link to this nor do I know if the area around Figueiro Dos Vinhos is of interest to you but one of my neighbours has a place that might fir your criteria perfectly. 

I won't post details because of the rules here but if it's of interest to you, just send me a PM with your email address and I'll be happy to send you more info.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

I live in that area. It is pretty hilly you know, you might be surprised. 

I like Ansio. We stayed in the next town along the road, Avalar for a couple of months whilst house hunting for this place. 

I could also give you some great advice on agents to avoid in this area. There are some terrors you know! PM me if you would like to


----------



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for that info.
Starting to think I need to focus my search on a smaller area maybe around Figueros dos vhinos, Pedrogoa Grande, Ansiao and put a circle on theap in that general area. Does anyone have thoughts about which is the nicest market town in that area?
Been looking online at many rustic rural and semi rural renovation projects, many of them seem to be on a well or borehole or other private water supply. What should I avoid and look out for with these supplies? 
Bob


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

I do like Tomar and from there you can get to the places to the North like Ansiao (which is a bit quiet at night if you are looking for a meal) and over to the dammed lakes by Pedroagao. Anywhere an hour's country road drive like Pombal would let you cover quite a lot. Stay off the toll road and use the old road. The markets in every town are good because people live there and use the markets. Ansiao is Saturday with veg, furniture, chickens and plastic tat etc. If you look at places ask about water main and electricity and if not connected how far away they are, it's easy enough to get well water tested for quality but wells are now usually used for watering gardens. Modern living uses a lot more water then people previously used, far easier to rely on mains water then on a well you know little about.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Bob

If you look at the link in my signature line and then click the tab 'About Central Portugal' and then the fly offs that appear, you'll find out what Figueiro Dos Vinhos, Pedrogao Grande & Castanhera da Pera is like & in my opinion, all 3 towns have their attractions. 

They all have that small town feel where you get to know the locals and often get a friendly wave and a smile of greeting and you have bigger towns such as Pombal, Coimbra & Tomar within easy reach as well. ....... and all 3 of those bigger towns are all great but all very different to each other.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> I do like Tomar and from there you can get to the places to the North like Ansiao (which is a bit quiet at night if you are looking for a meal) and over to the dammed lakes by Pedroagao. Anywhere an hour's country road drive like Pombal would let you cover quite a lot. Stay off the toll road and use the old road. The markets in every town are good because people live there and use the markets. Ansiao is Saturday with veg, furniture, chickens and plastic tat etc. If you look at places ask about water main and electricity and if not connected how far away they are, it's easy enough to get well water tested for quality but wells are now usually used for watering gardens. Modern living uses a lot more water then people previously used, far easier to rely on mains water then on a well you know little about.


........I think the lakes are fabulous,but obviously not everyone's cup of tea!


David


----------



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

We have our itinerary booked now, one night at Lisbon airport as we have a late flight arrival, two nights in Serta, two nights in Figueiró dos Vinhos then two nights near Tomar and have contacted agents in each area to view some properties that look promising.
Would it be sensible to arrange to get our finance numbers from the tax office straight away in case we want to make an offer on something and where is best to do this? I believe we would need a Portuguese resident to support the application.
Is it worth opening a bank account at the same time and any advice on the best bank to arrange this with? 
I would also like to make contact with an English speaking lawyer in advance who can handle any purchase for us, anyone have any recommendations for this? 
Bob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Bob

You don't need a resident to support an application but if it'll help, I'll be happy to meet up with you whilst you're in FdV and help you get your fiscal number, open an account with Millennium bank in Castanhera Da Pera (close to FdV) and introduce you to an English speaking lawyer.

The whole lot can easily be done in half a day and at no charge........... except perhaps for you to buy the coffee.


----------



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

Thats a very kind offer it would be good to meet up and your help and advice would be much appreciated. Coffee is no problem even some cake too !!
I will send you an email or pm to make some arrangments
Cheers
Bob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

highlandbob said:


> Thats a very kind offer it would be good to meet up and your help and advice would be much appreciated. Coffee is no problem even some cake too !!
> I will send you an email or pm to make some arrangments
> Cheers
> Bob


OK mate....... it'll be a pleasure to meet up.


----------



## Kevin Ennis (Aug 25, 2015)

One thing to think about is climate. The areas which you mention are REALLY hot in the summer. Nearer the coast is much more pleasant and the prices for 'ruins' will not be that much different. The area around Foz do Arelho / Óbidos lagoon is stunning. Only an hour to Lisbon airport. There is a multiplicity of real-estate agents in Caldas da Rainha, the local market town.


----------



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

Funnily enough just last night we were discussing having a run over to that area while we are staying a couple of days at Tomar. We did assume nearer the coast that the prices would go up considerably but if thats not the case it may be worth a look there too.
Bob


----------



## Kevin Ennis (Aug 25, 2015)

The way I see it is that even if prices were double you might pay 40K instead of 20K and on the whole project that is easily lost. At the end of the day properties in this area will appreciate much more quickly as there is a growing demand and you would get more than your money back - even more importantly it's a great place to live!


----------

